# Koh Samet this weekend?



## Morrisa614 (May 18, 2010)

Ok, so with my school shut down this week and having just arrived last week I'm getting cabin fever. Thinking about hitting up Koh Samet for the weekend. Anyone in their mid-20s hanging out and supposed to be teaching but off for the week wanna join? (No weirdoes please!)


----------



## rucus7 (Apr 18, 2010)

We live in Ban phe (pier to samet) there has been a lot of rain and wind the last couple of days. Still it might be nice to get out of Bangkok.


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*I know the feeling*

Despite the protests and military intervention and road closures and suspension of service on the BTS, MRT and later bus lines, I managed to get to both of my jobs, both of which were then cancelled. The only challenge was the last kilometer coming home. Despite my determined efforts to be polite to the various soldiers and police stationed at every major intersection, they wouldn’t let me pass tonight, so I had to cut through the alleyways. You would think that guys who dress up in flack jackets and Kevlar helmets and stand around acting like hard cases behind enough razor wire to secure a small prison would do more to defend their flanks. 

Now I regret having two jobs, as my day job has been cancelled until Monday and I could take a quick trip if it weren’t for my evening job. 

My apartment is on a quiet soi a longish block’s distance from a commercial street and another three blocks from a major thoroughfare and two more blocks from one of the major red-shirt encampments, but it’s only about half a kilometer away as the crow flies. If it weren’t for all the soldiers standing around doing not much of anything, the neighborhood would be completely dead. All the shops are closed. The maid says only seven of the units in my building are occupied. I’m restless and tempted to go out, but concerned I might have trouble getting back in. 

Still my stomach is rumbling more loudly than the fireworks I occasionally hear and there is nothing here except milk, orange juice, water and cookies. But I’m not sure what if anything is open elsewhere. And the motorcycle taxis have become increasingly particular over which fares they’ll accept and positively mercenary in the fares they charge.


----------



## Morrisa614 (May 18, 2010)

Yes...this is quite miserable. As soon as I heard about the curfew I ran to the 7/11 across the road and bought some beer to keep me occupied for the evening. I don't even live anywhere near what's going on. I live in Chatuchak....why do I have a curfew?! 
The worst part is I arrived here on Thursday and don't even have any friends yet to rely on for entertainment. I came here to teach and school was closed this week. I might lose my mind if it's closed again next week. Since I have yet to develop my orientation of the city (or even my neighborhood yet) I've pretty much been staying to myself. 

I just hope this thing gets straightened out soon! 



ginocox said:


> Despite the protests and military intervention and road closures and suspension of service on the BTS, MRT and later bus lines, I managed to get to both of my jobs, both of which were then cancelled. The only challenge was the last kilometer coming home. Despite my determined efforts to be polite to the various soldiers and police stationed at every major intersection, they wouldn’t let me pass tonight, so I had to cut through the alleyways. You would think that guys who dress up in flack jackets and Kevlar helmets and stand around acting like hard cases behind enough razor wire to secure a small prison would do more to defend their flanks.
> 
> Now I regret having two jobs, as my day job has been cancelled until Monday and I could take a quick trip if it weren’t for my evening job.
> 
> ...


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

There is a CURFEW for all its residents between 8pm and 6am , I imagine that also includes you even though you are American , stay indoors and stay safe , you could quite easily be shot slipping like a sleuth down alleyways in the dark , unless of course you would like some action in your boredom .


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*Not for me*



Morrisa614 said:


> The worst part is I arrived here on Thursday and don't even have any friends yet to rely on for entertainment.


Why would you want to come to Thailand to hang out with Americans or Brits? Do you speak any Thai? 

I’ve been trying to get back in shape, so I cut out the beer, wine, soda, candy and most snack foods. I haven’t had a beer in nearly eighteen months, although I broke training to get a Coke-flavored Slurpee at the 7-11 this afternoon. 

I had to leave my weights back in the States. There is a gym at a hotel fairly nearby. It’s overpriced and they don’t have much in the way of free weights, but they have a good assortment of machines for weight and cardio training. I haven’t joined because I’m working evenings, but plan to. I might pick up a bicycle also, if I can find one in my size. 

But a cold beer sounds appetizing, particularly in this heat.

I was never very good at obeying curfews, not even back in junior high. I slipped out for a late-night stroll, but there aren’t many places to go, not many ways to get there and no guarantee that I can get back. 

Count your blessings. There are several convenience stores within walking distance of my place, but they’ve all been closed for days. I bought provisions yesterday at a store near my work and lugged them home on the bus.


----------



## Morrisa614 (May 18, 2010)

Well, since I just arrived and don't really speak much Thai yet making Thai friends will be a bit difficult, but obviously I would love to do so. I never mentioned that I came here w/the intention of only hanging out with Americans and Brits, but again, it would be nice to have a few native English speaking friends around. After all, I would tend to assume that since you are on this forum you probably have that idea as well. 

I am glad to at least be able to go to the stores and the two malls around here, but again, going to the mall every day does get a little old, particularly by yourself (even for a 23yr old with a passion for fashion). 



ginocox said:


> Why would you want to come to Thailand to hang out with Americans or Brits? Do you speak any Thai?
> 
> I’ve been trying to get back in shape, so I cut out the beer, wine, soda, candy and most snack foods. I haven’t had a beer in nearly eighteen months, although I broke training to get a Coke-flavored Slurpee at the 7-11 this afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave0 (May 28, 2010)

I like Koh samet, its only a couple hours from Pattaya and I love the tranquility of the place.
Cant wait to go again when I get a spare day or 2


----------



## Ole_nissen (May 15, 2010)

and? have you travelled to Kho Samui? How was it? Hope you had a blast!.

Ole







Morrisa614 said:


> Ok, so with my school shut down this week and having just arrived last week I'm getting cabin fever. Thinking about hitting up Koh Samet for the weekend. Anyone in their mid-20s hanging out and supposed to be teaching but off for the week wanna join? (No weirdoes please!)


----------

